

Two years of Guile 2.0 - gnosis
http://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=7509

======
ciupicri
Fedora 19 which will be released on 2013-06-25 will include Guile 2 [1].

[1] <https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/Guile2>

